
Ask HN: What to listen to while drugged? - shakazulu
I had surgery and I am on some strong pain meds.  Their effect are very interesting.  I find that i am totally engrossed into the audiobook i am listening to and I am more creative.<p>I was wondering if there are interesting books I could listen to while in that state of mind that could inspire, motivate or just have a positive effect on my mind and my creativity.<p>Thanks.
======
tjr
I remember laughing hysterically at this while on pain medication:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqni4yJy230](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqni4yJy230)

Your mileage may vary, and, I didn't find it all that funny once off the
medication...

------
kstenerud
Jeff Wayne's musical version of The War of the Worlds

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6ckXQoBw2M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6ckXQoBw2M)

------
zaroth
Welcome to HN After Dark...

